# [OFFER] Register .com/.net/.org Domain Name for $1.99



## mrintech (Sep 26, 2011)

*Here's the LATEST Facebook Deal from Namecheap*

*i52.tinypic.com/rkbmg9.png​
Details:

* Namecheap.com - Internet/Software - Los Angeles, CA - Current Deals | Facebook
* We're live with our... | Facebook
* Our newest deal is... | Facebook

Hope they gets 10000 Likes soon and we can register a domain at $1.99


----------



## PraKs (Sep 27, 2011)

How long can we register for 1.99 if they get 10000 likes ?


----------



## mrintech (Sep 27, 2011)

1 domain per account

And the offer remains open for 3-4 days, not sure


----------



## PraKs (Sep 28, 2011)

Pls post here incase you come to know if offer has started


----------



## mrintech (Oct 3, 2011)

Tomorrow is the last day! and still around 1200 likes needed: *www.facebook.com/NameCheap?sk=app_141044522626772

Like it friends and we can grab/transfer a Domain name for $1.99 - Please invite your friends too on Facebook 

Even if you don't want to participate in the contest, Like Namecheap, as it's best Domain Registrar 

Lets do this


----------



## montsa007 (Oct 3, 2011)

Not trying to be off topic, godaddy occasionally offers 1.99$ coupons without any catches


----------



## niceboy (Oct 3, 2011)

But, usually Godaddy's offers are for new registrations only not for transfers.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Oct 3, 2011)

Where does the count stand now?


----------



## mrintech (Oct 4, 2011)

9099 while posting this reply

Check: Namecheap.com - Internet/Software - Los Angeles, CA - Current Deals | Facebook for updates



Hey Friends,

*The DEAL is NOW Live *

*i56.tinypic.com/2r7vime.png​
Go here: *www.facebook.com/NameCheap?sk=app_141044522626772 and click on the ORDER NOW Blue Button for registering/transferring Domain Names for $1.99


----------



## KDroid (Oct 4, 2011)

Great!


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Oct 4, 2011)

So the registering at 1.99$ starts tomorrow.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 20, 2014)

lisafranklin said:


> I know another Domain Cheapest Domain Name Registration than this Namecheap.
> Waxspace provides $9.70 Yearly for Domain Registration, you can transfer your domain to them, couple of other domain name service you will find. As per my experience they are good.



lel phail bot..

$1.99 > $9.70


----------

